# Need help to ID a plane with Bedrock frog design



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I picked up a box of misc planes and plane parts the other day from a garage sale and in the box was this plane with a Bedrock style frog design..













































The plane did not have the iron or lever cap when I bought it so this is all I have. The plane is a #3 size and the knob and tote both look like they are Rosewood. There are no markings anywhere on the body or frog, not even a single letter or number.

Also notice the hollow area in the frog bedding. I have not seen a Bedrock with that hollow space before.

So with no iron, no cap and no markings of any kind I am going to have to hope someone might have an idea as to who made this plane.

Thanks


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

After some research I am now guessing this could be a Vaughn & Bushnell early type plane.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting find Dan. Ill be watching to see what shakes out on the mystery plane


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

What does the sole look like? Is it smooth or corrugated?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Does the lateral look original to you? Or can you tell whether some jerkoff peened it


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Dave- The plane has a smooth bottom.

Al - Lateral is original or at least as far as I can tell. Plane is in great shape so I doubt it was used much. Its got almost 100 percent of the original japanning.

I found a company called Vaughn & Bushnell thats based out of Chicago and they made hand planes from early 1900s till about 1940. I have learned that they had at least 3 different "types" and they all had a bedrock style frog. I found one of the V&B planes online and the only markings it had were on the iron and lever cap. I am really thinking thats what I got here.


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

I checked my V&B #905 (#5 size) and the frog seat is very similar but the bottom of my frog is machined more closely to that of the bed and not solid like your's. Mine also has the frog adjusting screw. The lateral on mine is like the Sargent with the folded horseshoe. All of that could be because mine is a different size or a later model. It's also a corrugated model but I wouldn't consider that a factor in the differences.


----------

